# Filler for woodpecker holes



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have an exterior that the HO filled large woodpecker holes with expanding foam spray. What product do you recommend for filling over these holes (upto 2.5" in diameter). Thanks


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been dealing with these little bastards for a year now. Go to 
http://woodpeckerproblems.com/


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Probably just use some MH Ready Patch.


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

Dean,
I did the same thing to a tree in my yard. Once I realized what a moron I was, I tried to clean it out. It's still there. I can show you other methods that dont work/look so good as well. I have ample experience with Bats too...
Keir


----------



## KeirK (Nov 30, 2007)

JMCP,
like the new logo....Hysterical.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

KeirK said:


> JMCP,
> like the new logo....Hysterical.


I was bored the other day. :thumbup:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I did specify that it is the HO's job to remove the "extra" foam from the holes so I can skim over them. Do you think Ready Patch has enough flexibility that it will not pop out of hole in the winter?


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

Upsell the customer and sell them on removal and replacement of the effected area. This does 3 things

1. Makes the finish look better
2. Removes the carpenter bee larva that is attracting the woodpeckers(long term fix to their problem)
3. Makes you money.


----------



## Housepainter (Jan 6, 2008)

Durhams Water Putty work for most critter holes.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

I use a lots of wood Epxoy by Ablo I Can't think of the name. They are out of the mid west and the cans are out on the trailer.


----------



## Boden Painting (Dec 27, 2007)

I've had good success with an epoxy/hardener and plastic wood for rot and critter holes.


----------



## Joewho (Apr 17, 2007)

Get a piece of new siding, use a holesaw.......


----------



## Mopaint (Oct 17, 2007)

We use Bondo, the wood peckers hate it, it's totally waterproof unlike water putty and can be sanded smoothe or roughed up for a textured look on a stucco repair. MOPAINT


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

What about Moorelastic knife grade elastomeric patching compound applied as a skim coat over the foam filled holes?


----------

